# [errore al boot]problema con udev

## effeuno

dopo aver fatto un aggiornamento emerge -eav system andato a buon fine, ho aggiornato con etc-update.

Sicuramente e' cambiato udev.

Risultato: non mi parte piu' la scheda Ethernet Pc card Hamlet RE450CT - lan 10M.... vedo di spiegarmi:

Al boot....

Starting udev

udevd[992]: add_to_rules: invalid Kernel operation

udevd[992]: add_to_rules: invalid rule '/etc/udev/rules.d/30-svalib.rules:1'

udevd[993]: main: the kernel does not support inotify, udevd can't monitor configuration file changes  [ ok ]

* Populating /dev/ with existing devices with udevstart                    [ ok ]

* Letting udev process events ....                                         [ !! ]

.

INIT: Entering runlevel:3                                                  [ ok ]

* Starting syslog-ng ...                                                   [ ok ]

* Starting acpid ...                                                       [ ok ]

* Starting pcmcia ...                                                      [ ok ]

cardmgr[3122]: watching 2 sockets

si blocca il processo di boot

Prima tutto ok!!!!

Se tolgo la scheda completo il boot, rimangono glii errori, ma vado a login.

prosegue e completa....

* Mounting network filesystems ...                                         [ ok ]

* Starting vixie-cron ...                                                  [ ok ]

* Starting local ...                                                       [ ok ]

This is halley.(none) (Linux i686 2.6.11-gentoo-r3) 10:12:12

halley login:

Girando per il forum ho trovato alcune cose:

1) ho spostato /etc/udev/rules.d/30-svalib.rules...rimane l'errore the kernel does not support inotify, udevd can't monitor configuration file changes ed il problema persiste.

2) ho controllato INOTIFY nel kernel: cat .config |grep INOTIFY..... CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

Trovato questo in un punto del forum

 *PaulBredbury wrote:*   

> It sounds like it:
> 
> ```
> $ grep INOTIFY /usr/src/linux/.config
> 
> ...

 

Potete aiutarmi? Grazie

----------

## effeuno

Nessuno puo' aiutarmi??????

 :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

non è che per caso hai modificato il config del kernel e non l'hai ricompilato e spostato nella partizione di boot?

inoltre quel 

```
cardmgr[3122]: watching 2 sockets 
```

sembrerebbe molto una cosa del tipo: mancano delle opzioni nel kernel. che kernel utilizzi? 

PS: il BBcode serve per rendere più leggibile quanto uno scrive.

----------

## zolar czakl

Dal README di udev-104 

```
Requirements:

  - Version 2.6.15 of the Linux kernel for reliable operation of this release of

    udev.
```

 *effeuno wrote:*   

> This is halley.(none) (Linux i686 2.6.11-gentoo-r3) 10:12:12

 

Mi toglierei questo dubbio, prima di tentare altre strade.

----------

## effeuno

[quote="zolar czakl"]Dal README di udev-104 

```
Requirements:

  - Version 2.6.15 of the Linux kernel for reliable operation of this release of

    udev.
```

A questo punto se ho capito bene dovrei passare a 2.6.15 ??????

Problema non posso togliere udev, come posso fare per riabilitare la scheda di rete???

----------

## Onip

chroot da livecd e aggiornamento del kernel?

----------

## randomaze

 *effeuno wrote:*   

>  *zolar czakl wrote:*   Dal README di udev-104 
> 
> ```
> Requirements:
> 
> ...

 

O superiore... oppure ritornare alla precedente versione di udev e mascherare l'attuale.

----------

## xveilsidex

Avevo il tuo stesso problema con il letting udev cioè mi uscivano i punti esclamativi al boot ho risolto aggiornando il sistema e passando dal kernel 2.6.15-r1 al 19-r5  però ora con il kernel nuovo non parte xorg con startx con i driver closed source di ati mi rimane la schermata nera!  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## effeuno

 *xveilsidex wrote:*   

> Avevo il tuo stesso problema con il letting udev cioè mi uscivano i punti esclamativi al boot ho risolto aggiornando il sistema e passando dal kernel 2.6.15-r1 al 19-r5  però ora con il kernel nuovo non parte xorg con startx con i driver closed source di ati mi rimane la schermata nera! 

 

Io fortunatamente non ho la parte grafica.....

Ma il problema e' molto grave perche' non mi parte la scheda di rete, quindi non pooso collegarmi da nessuna parte.

----------

## xveilsidex

 *effeuno wrote:*   

>  *xveilsidex wrote:*   Avevo il tuo stesso problema con il letting udev cioè mi uscivano i punti esclamativi al boot ho risolto aggiornando il sistema e passando dal kernel 2.6.15-r1 al 19-r5  però ora con il kernel nuovo non parte xorg con startx con i driver closed source di ati mi rimane la schermata nera!  
> 
> Io fortunatamente non ho la parte grafica.....
> 
> Ma il problema e' molto grave perche' non mi parte la scheda di rete, quindi non pooso collegarmi da nessuna parte.

 

durante alcune prove ho riscontrato anch'io quel problema, devi ritornare alla versione precedente di udev.. io tornavo alla 087-r1 e tutto funzionava di nuovo!

----------

## noice

forse come soluzione è stupida ma hai provato a fare:

```
# emerge -C udev

# rm /etc/udev/rules.d/*

# emerge udev

```

?

----------

## effeuno

 *noice wrote:*   

> forse come soluzione è stupida ma hai provato a fare:
> 
> ```
> # emerge -C udev
> 
> ...

 

Non posso collegarmi a niente non ho scheda di rete funzionante senza udev.

Se lascio la PCMCIA inserita cracco il sistema

----------

## noice

se non hai eliminato i distfiles l'emerge di udev dovrebbe funzionare senza bisogno della rete..

----------

## Onip

 *effeuno wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non posso collegarmi a niente non ho scheda di rete funzionante senza udev.
> 
> Se lascio la PCMCIA inserita cracco il sistema

 

Ribadisco quanto già scritto più sopra, non puoi usare un livecd?

ti scarichi i distfiles, li copi nella dir di portage poi chroot ed emerge

----------

